# 200 Amp, 3-phase, 120-208 Volt service



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope. You could install as many panels as you want. I assume you are getting a feed thru panel with a main in it. The main would protect both panels that way.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

steelersman said:


> It's a restaurant. The existing panel only has I think it was 30 spaces. It is full of piggyback/tandem breakers and has a sub panel next to it (60 amp/8 space). There are a total of 51 spaces for the existing circuits. So I need to replace it and I guess my question is, is it ok for me to use 2 panels which would be the main lug feed through type. They would be 42 space panels. They would be identical panels. I would feed the second panel from the lugs of the first panel. Any problems with that?


I don't see why not as long as you have a main breaker it will be a big improvment.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I thought I read somewhere that they are making 60 circuit load centers now.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

jefft110 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that they are making 60 circuit load centers now.



They are but they are big and not cheap where I am.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Nope. You could install as many panels as you want. I assume you are getting a feed thru panel with a main in it. The main would protect both panels that way.


Why do I have to have a main breaker? The existing install doesn't have one. It has a fused disconnect in a centrally located electric room which serves the entire shopping plaza.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't see why not as long as you have a main breaker it will be a big improvment.


Ok so why must I have a main breaker in it? I'm treating it as a sub-panel since the disconnect is located elsewhere in an electric room. I'll keep the ground and neutral separated.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

steelersman said:


> Why do I have to have a main breaker? The existing install doesn't have one. It has a fused disconnect in a centrally located electric room which serves the entire shopping plaza.


I thought it was the service. If it has a disconnect no main needed.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You should price with a main on it anyways. Might not be a huge difference? I like putting in mains as a design decision when the price is close. If it's a bid.. Money in your pocket.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've done this a lot. 

The first panel needs to have either sub-feed lugs or feed-through lugs. 

Sub-feed lugs are double lugs where it is fed, feed-through is a set of lugs at each end. 

Which one you use will depend on how you want to feed the second panel. 

Feed-through lugs usually have a longer can. 

It's really common around here to have two panels daisy-chained together like this.

Rob


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

steelersman said:


> It's a restaurant. The existing panel only has I think it was 30 spaces. It is full of piggyback/tandem breakers and has a sub panel next to it (60 amp/8 space). There are a total of 51 spaces for the existing circuits. So I need to replace it and I guess my question is, is it ok for me to use 2 panels which would be the main lug feed through type. They would be 42 space panels. They would be identical panels. I would feed the second panel from the lugs of the first panel. Any problems with that?


Pretty typical arrangement where the load isn't that great, but the need for a lot of circuits is. Retail and office space are two instance where you often have a need for a ton of circuits but the overall load isn't that substantial.


----------

